# Key West Fishing



## Rabun (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi guy's...i just turned 60 and my lovely wife gave me a 4 day fishing trip to key west for my birthday.  We leave 9/16.  Hopefully Irma's track will be friendly and will not leave too much damage on the keys.  I've never been and would like some advice on fishing charters/captains if any of y'all have some experience down there.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 61BelAir (Sep 6, 2017)

Can't help, but Happy Birthday.   Should be a fun trip no matter what.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 6, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> Can't help, but Happy Birthday.   Should be a fun trip no matter what.



Thank you sir!


----------



## sea trout (Sep 6, 2017)

Happy birthday buddy!
I hope Irma cooperates with your Key's trip!!!
I've never been but want to go


----------



## FishingAddict (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday!

I have a bad feeling about Irma. It has leveled so many of my favorite islands already.

Fishing; you might want to check Islamorada out. That's kind of more geared towards fishing and not freaks.&#55358;&#56611; I say "freaks" in the nicest way.&#55358;&#56611;

There is a multiday trip called the Yankee Captian that goes out of there and fishes the Dry Tortugas. Might look into that.

In my experience bonefish as super nervous around there...not worth targeting.

Cool place to explore however. Have fun!


----------



## Last Minute (Sep 7, 2017)

Stop in at Bud N Mary's in Islamorada and charter captain Nick Stanczyk for a daytime swordfish trip. It's a full day trip and he's among the best in the world at targeting these pelagic powerhouses. Also the Mahi and Tunas have been thick and you'll probably get plenty of them for supper while working on catching the fish of a lifetime.

https://youtu.be/XAu8bTtADeI


----------



## Rabun (Sep 7, 2017)

sea trout said:


> Happy birthday buddy!
> I hope Irma cooperates with your Key's trip!!!
> I've never been but want to go



Thanks man!  Fingers are crossed!  Hope to post some results here shortly.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 7, 2017)

FishingAddict said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> I have a bad feeling about Irma. It has leveled so many of my favorite islands already.
> 
> ...




Thanks Addict!  I will look into Islamorada.  Hoping they (the Keys) all escape the bulk of Irma.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 7, 2017)

Last Minute said:


> Stop in at Bud N Mary's in Islamorada and charter captain Nick Stanczyk for a daytime swordfish trip. It's a full day trip and he's among the best in the world at targeting these pelagic powerhouses. Also the Mahi and Tunas have been thick and you'll probably get plenty of them for supper while working on catching the fish of a lifetime.
> 
> https://youtu.be/XAu8bTtADeI



Thanks LastMinute!  That does sound fun...would be a new experience for me.  I will check in with Bud n Mary's...


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 7, 2017)

definatly islamarada.. You need to go on down to key west while your there and take a walk down duval street at night.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 7, 2017)

The mtn man said:


> definatly islamarada.. You need to go on down to key west while your there and take a walk down duval street at night.



Islamorada for for sure for fishing, Key West to see the sights. 

Be sure to go to "The Bull" on Duval Street, it's a cool open-air bar. Don't miss the rooftop bar, "The Garden of Eden", it offers great people watching from above.


----------



## WayneB (Sep 7, 2017)

A&B Marina; 
Look for any boat with Fishmonster on it, Reel Deal, Premium Time, Intrepid
 Captain Marlin Scott will get you on fish if they are there, make sure to get Moses as your mate whichever boat you go on.

Start practicing "so Moses" before every sentence, it will get them going.

Youtube Fishmonster and you'll get it.


----------



## jeremyledford (Sep 8, 2017)

WayneB said:


> A&B Marina;
> Look for any boat with Fishmonster on it, Reel Time, Premium Time, and forgot the other.
> Captain Marlin Scott will get you on fish if they are there, make sure to get Moses as your mate whichever boat you go on.
> 
> ...



Please do this.  I love watching these guys lol


----------



## Rabun (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the advice!  We have decided to delay the trip...for obvious reasons...IRMA.

We'll try again this winter.


----------



## GLS (Sep 8, 2017)

One of the most memorable trips I had was flats fishing the Marquesas with Capt. Tom Rowland. The Marquesas is out of Key West.  I shared the boat with a friend.  Joe broke two permit off at the strike, but landed a nice bonefish all on flies.  I caught my first permit on a fly and we saw plenty.  It was quite an experience.  Gil


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 9, 2017)

Rabun said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice!  We have decided to delay the trip...for obvious reasons...IRMA.
> 
> We'll try again this winter.



Good call. Having lived in Tampa in 2004, when Charlie and a couple others went through, I wouldn't want to be anywhere near the Keys for this one.


----------

